# Shooterplanet.ch down ??



## Carver (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen !

Gerade wollte ich mal wieder bei shooterplanet.ch vorbeischauen. Sieht leider so aus als ob die Seite nun endgültig down wäre. Jedenfalls steht dort, daß deren Account gesperrt wurde.. 

Falls dem so ist, fände ich das ziemlich schade, ist ne Klasse Seite...
Weiß jemand näheres darüber ??

Grüße

Marky.


----------



## feivel (19. Oktober 2009)

hm.....wenn das so wäre wäre das schade...


----------



## iUser (19. Oktober 2009)

Was genau war shooterplanet.ch denn?


----------



## Carver (19. Oktober 2009)

iUser schrieb:


> Was genau war shooterplanet.ch denn?



Ein deutsche Seite die sich mit Ego-Shootern befasste. Dort gab es einen Haufen Testberichte zu älteren und natürlich auch aktuellen Shootern...

Ausserdem konnte man  Patches und Demo-Versionen (auch von Uralt-Spielen) runterladen. 

Nachdem der deutsche Jugendschutz die Seite verobten hatte, nahmen Sie ihre Server und zogen kurzerhand in die Schweiz um und änderten die Domain von anfangs shooterplanet.de in shooterplanet.ch um.

Aber ich fürchte fast daß diesmal der Schweizer Jugendschutz dem Ganzen einen Riegel vorgeschoben hat.

Mann,mann das wird immer bunter mit dieser Zensiererei... 

Grüße

Markus.


----------



## Toast King (19. Oktober 2009)

12345


----------



## mr_sleeve (19. Oktober 2009)

wenn das mit dem schweizer jugendschutz so ist dann müssten die eher mal Gamesonly.at - Der Gameshop für uncut Videospiele - wie Call Of Duty 5 - Prototype uncut - Dead Rising - Gears of War 2 verbieten (bzw die Österreicher )


----------



## Carver (19. Oktober 2009)

Toast King schrieb:


> Aloha Allerseits!
> 
> Ich möchte mich kurz dazu äußern: Mein Name ist Tobias und die geneigten Shooterplanet-Leser kennen mich vlt besser unter dem Pseudonym "Toast King" (so wie ich hier auch heiße  ). Ich als Redakteur möchte euch nun kurz den Stand der Dinge weiterleiten, damit ihr wisst was Sache ist.
> 
> ...



JUHUU!!


----------



## feivel (19. Oktober 2009)

ich werd die seite eh immer wieder mal besuchen


----------



## Toast King (20. Oktober 2009)

12345


----------



## schmusi1303 (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo 
Die Seite ist wieder dicht. Fehlermeldung: Dieser Account wurde gesperrt. schnief****


----------



## Carver (21. Oktober 2009)

schmusi1303 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Die Seite ist wieder dicht. Fehlermeldung: Dieser Account wurde gesperrt. schnief****



Ja, leider.

Aber wenigstens wurde sie nicht zensiert... 

Grüße

Markus.


----------



## iUser (21. Oktober 2009)

immernoch down :/ 
langsam will ich mir die Seite auch mal ansehen ^^


----------



## Toast King (21. Oktober 2009)

12345


----------



## mr_sleeve (21. Oktober 2009)

dann is ja gut  *stein vom herz fallen lass *


----------



## Toast King (22. Oktober 2009)

12345


----------



## feivel (22. Oktober 2009)

ja..anscheinend ist die sp freie zeit noch nicht vorbei


----------



## Neobis (22. Oktober 2009)

Na, da bin ich aber berügt, das Ihr die Tage wieder zu ereichen seid. 1 mal am Tag habe ich mich bis dato auf der Webseite nach News umgeschaut und mußte vor wenigen Tagen dann feststellen das Shooterplanet.ch nicht zu ereichen war. Ich dachte schon, da hat es euch letztendlich doch erwischt. Die lassen ja eh keine ruhe...

mfg Neobis


----------



## Toast King (24. Oktober 2009)

12345


----------



## feivel (28. Oktober 2009)

willkommen zurück...war gleich mal drauf


----------



## Kaputt ? (28. Oktober 2009)

mr_sleeve schrieb:


> wenn das mit dem schweizer jugendschutz so ist dann müssten die eher mal Gamesonly.at - Der Gameshop für uncut Videospiele - wie Call Of Duty 5 - Prototype uncut - Dead Rising - Gears of War 2 verbieten (bzw die Österreicher )



Wir lassen uns nichts verbieten


----------

